# New to CM Point



## citycop4 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi all. New to the site. Finally getting some time to fish CMP. We will be at the in laws house last week of August. What can I expect to catch? What are some areas to start fishing?. The house is down by St Peters church.
I have all the gear needed for ??? that swims. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Flounder,Croakers,Kingfish, Sharks (Larger at night) You will be hung on the Beach Tag thing, might not be able to fish most beaches during the day. You can fish at the park (lighthouse) and most of the Cove back toward Cape May
4" gulp swim tail mullet in white or chart. for fluke. use a single hook rig with a 8-10 inch dropper for your sinker and a smaller hook (4/0 circle?) on a 24" leader. Or use a double bucktail rid 2 oz with a 1/4 oz at the end of a 24" leader with gulp and minnow . For the King fish use bloods or fishbites
Croaker use clam ,squid or fishbites

Sharks use bunker or mackrel chunks (wire leader?)

you can also fish Alexander ave north to higbees beach, fish hard around the concrete ship


----------



## citycop4 (Aug 5, 2010)

Outstanding, thanks for the info. 




junkmansj said:


> Flounder,Croakers,Kingfish, Sharks (Larger at night) You will be hung on the Beach Tag thing, might not be able to fish most beaches during the day. You can fish at the park (lighthouse) and most of the Cove back toward Cape May
> 4" gulp swim tail mullet in white or chart. for fluke. use a single hook rig with a 8-10 inch dropper for your sinker and a smaller hook (4/0 circle?) on a 24" leader. Or use a double bucktail rid 2 oz with a 1/4 oz at the end of a 24" leader with gulp and minnow . For the King fish use bloods or fishbites
> Croaker use clam ,squid or fishbites
> 
> ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. Yep, like junkman said those spots are great. You can also fish the Middle Thorofare Bridge which is the toll bridge between Wildwood Crest and Cape May. You can also fish the Route 109 bridge, the bridge at the end of the GSP. The George Redding Bridge on route 47 going into Wildwood. These can produce striper, blues, and flounder. You can also fish the Half Bridge at Grassy Sound, that will cost $5.00 a day, Striper, Blues, Flounder, Croaker and King Fish, and Turtle Creek on Chestnut Ave in North Wildwood, striper, flounder and blues, and the sea wall at New York Ave in North Wildwood, great spot for king fish. Baits of choice have been Mackerel, Spot, Herring, Squid (the real thing not Pro Cut or the white strips), Mullet, Blood Worms and Bunker.


----------

